# Feet washing



## steven-nemes (Mar 31, 2009)

The Pentecostal church I go to still wash feet after communion. It is my understanding that...just about no one else does that.

Why is that?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

Not too many folks run about in sandals on dusty roads anymore.

Theognome


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Not too many folks run about in sandals on dusty roads anymore.
> 
> Theognome



 True!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

I still would not wash yours they are proberbly more swetty since they do not get air


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Not too many folks run about in sandals on dusty roads anymore.
> 
> Theognome



nailed it


----------



## larryjf (Mar 31, 2009)

Some believe it to be a sacrament because of Jn 13:14...

_If I then, your Lord and Teacher, have washed your feet, *you also ought to wash one another's feet*_


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a spiritual lesson Jesus taught that has been reduced to a ritual. Examine the dialogue between Jesus and Peter. Is he really concerned about a bath? I think the reference goes much deeper. I believe we are being taught that we get dirty walking in the world and need our brothers' service to stay clean. Have you ever had to confront a brother? It is humbling and if done right, you are both naked before God in confession and repentance.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Not too many folks run about in sandals on dusty roads anymore.
> 
> Theognome



So, the modern version would be to wash someone's car?


----------



## raekwon (Mar 31, 2009)

The Grace Brethren denomination still washes feet.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 31, 2009)

... and some of the Mennonite churches. I have had the opportunity to observe this practice and it was certainly a joyful and loving act. However, there just isn't the support in scripture to elevate footwashing to a sacrament or even to view it as an element of worship.


----------



## ww (Mar 31, 2009)

The Hierarchy of the RCC practices Foot Washing on Maundy Thursday during "Holy Week".


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> This is a spiritual lesson Jesus taught that has been reduced to a ritual. Examine the dialogue between Jesus and Peter. Is he really concerned about a bath? I think the reference goes much deeper. I believe we are being taught that we get dirty walking in the world and need our brothers' service to stay clean. Have you ever had to confront a brother? It is humbling and if done right, you are both naked before God in confession and repentance.



What ? 

Wasn't Jesus saying that John 13:8 Jesus answered him, "If I do not wash you, you have no part with Me." 

10 Jesus said to him, "He who is bathed needs only to wash his feet, but is completely clean; and you are clean, but not all of you." NKJV

This was a symbol of Jesus cleansing sin from them. Jesus had to serve them by His sacrifice, life and death. His righteous life of service was to be applied to them, as well as his blood sacrifice for sin. 

He does go on to show it is an example that the masters are to be servants to their people and not Lord over them as they are warned in the Pastorals. 

John 13:12-17
"Do you know what I have done to you? 13 You call Me Teacher and Lord, and you say well, for so I am. 14 If I then, your Lord and Teacher, have washed your feet, you also ought to wash one another's feet. 15 For I have given you an example, that you should do as I have done to you. 16 Most assuredly, I say to you, *a servant is not greater than his master*; nor is he who is sent greater than he who sent him. 
NKJV

So the example is not that we literally wash feet, but that masters are servants to their students. And we are all to be servants to one another. Have that attitude. 

He used a common courtesy of the day to teach a lesson.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

Seriously, foot washing is a good thing. Christ gave the example when they entered the upper room, and it was not uncommon for such washings to occur in 1st century Israel. Admittedly, many if not most American households do not require the removal of shoes before entering, but it's not a bad practice- even though it is not culturally common in modern America. However, it does not appear to be part of the sacrament, for John clearly states that the supper was already over when Jesus washed the disciples feet, not before or during. 

But what Christ gave was a command in John 13, not a suggestion. It was a command that pointed to a greater truth- to serve the brethren as Christ served them. This is not a cultural argument made by Christ- for if we assume that the modern culture makes footwashing no longer an issue, what other imperatives in the NT will we also toss out for the sake of culture (Head coverings, greet with a kiss, etc.)? It's one of those topics that is uncomfortable for many, for the Word is very clear and unambiguous and us stiff-necked sheep don't like that. No, I am definitely not faithful in this area, and I have no excuse for it.

Theognome


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> This is not a cultural argument made by Christ- for if we assume that the modern culture makes footwashing no longer an issue, what other imperatives in the NT will we also toss out for the sake of culture (Head coverings, greet with a kiss, etc.)? It's one of those topics that is uncomfortable for many, for the Word is very clear and unambiguous
> Theognome



Well yes most do throw out head coverings, women's long hair, women speaking in church, not teaching, just speaking, all kinds of stuff they throw out as cultural. 

But footwashing, I just do not see this as literal, call me an allergorist if you want, He was teaching an attitude and actions that extend to all areas of our practical lives that we are to serve each other far more important and useful than a footwash for people who now commonly bath daily and have access to plenty of water and don't walk dusty roads. 

For one to hold this strictly cause me to think that they go beyond theonomic type think ing to sacerdotal thinking. 

I say Gal 5:13 but through love serve one another. NKJV

James 1:27 Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, KJV

Gal 5:13
but through love serve one another.
NKJV

James 1:27

27 Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction,
KJV

1 Peter 4:9-10
9 Be hospitable to one another without grumbling. 10 As each one has received a gift, minister it to one another, as good stewards of the manifold grace of God
NKJV

1 Cor 10:23-24
24 Let no one seek his own, but each one the other's well-being. 
NKJV


----------



## Theognome (Mar 31, 2009)

I can say the same of head coverings, women's long hair, women speaking in church, not teaching, just speaking... that these were teachings that pointed to an attitude or action fulfilled in the principle, and not the picture. As I indicated, it's not something my household practices, but despite your assertions, I still see no biblical reason not to- I do not find your argument against the practice convincing. The footwashing was clearly depicted as a literal commandment that also accomplishes the things you spoke of- pointing us towards serving the brethren as Christ serves us.

Theognome


----------



## TomVols (Mar 31, 2009)

The IFB church I grew up in did it. It was formerly a United Baptist church


----------



## dbroyles (Mar 31, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Seriously, foot washing is a good thing. Christ gave the example when they entered the upper room, and it was not uncommon for such washings to occur in 1st century Israel. Admittedly, many if not most American households do not require the removal of shoes before entering, but it's not a bad practice- even though it is not culturally common in modern America. However, it does not appear to be part of the sacrament, for John clearly states that the supper was already over when Jesus washed the disciples feet, not before or during.
> 
> But what Christ gave was a command in John 13, not a suggestion. It was a command that pointed to a greater truth- to serve the brethren as Christ served them. This is not a cultural argument made by Christ- for if we assume that the modern culture makes footwashing no longer an issue, what other imperatives in the NT will we also toss out for the sake of culture (Head coverings, greet with a kiss, etc.)? It's one of those topics that is uncomfortable for many, for the Word is very clear and unambiguous and us stiff-necked sheep don't like that. No, I am definitely not faithful in this area, and I have no excuse for it.
> 
> Theognome



I am in agreement, although I believe the Grace Brethren Church would argue that the feet-washing occurred during and not after supper, lending support to their belief that the practice is part of the sacrament.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 1, 2009)

We are acquainted with a Particular Baptist (reformed) pastor who believes in footwashing. He is planning on preaching on it someday. Hopefully soon it will be available. Every one of his sermons is stellar and I expect nothing less from this sermon he's working on!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 1, 2009)

Many Primitive Baptist groups do it as well.

http://primitivebaptist.info/mambo//content/view/35/38/#Feet_Washing


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Many Primitive Baptist groups do it as well.
> 
> Primitive Baptist Online - Frequently Asked Questions About the Practices of Primitive Baptists



Is that what makes them primitive?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 1, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > Many Primitive Baptist groups do it as well.
> ...



I think they answer that question in their FAQ as well.


Primitive Baptist Online - Frequently Asked Questions About the Practices of Primitive Baptists


----------



## Jon 316 (Apr 1, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> The Pentecostal church I go to still wash feet after communion. It is my understanding that...just about no one else does that.
> 
> Why is that?



you go to a pentecostal church?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 1, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > This is a spiritual lesson Jesus taught that has been reduced to a ritual. Examine the dialogue between Jesus and Peter. Is he really concerned about a bath? I think the reference goes much deeper. I believe we are being taught that we get dirty walking in the world and need our brothers' service to stay clean. Have you ever had to confront a brother? It is humbling and if done right, you are both naked before God in confession and repentance.
> ...



Why then the reference to who had a bath? Was Judas Iscariot reeking of BO or was his lack of a bath a spiritual thing? Meditate on that exchange.


----------



## steven-nemes (Apr 1, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > The Pentecostal church I go to still wash feet after communion. It is my understanding that...just about no one else does that.
> ...



Yes, because my parents go there and they have not yet allowed me to leave. Though, this is a Romanian pentecostal church and it is "liberal" relative to other pentecostal churches....


----------



## DonP (Apr 1, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Why then the reference to who had a bath? Was Judas Iscariot reeking of BO or was his lack of a bath a spiritual thing? Meditate on that exchange.



Exactly, Judas was not clean, not washed by Christ savingly 


Hey what does this icon mean Gpl?? I like it but I don't want to use him if it means something

-----Added 4/1/2009 at 06:57:21 EST-----



steven-nemes said:


> you go to a pentecostal church?



Yes, because my parents go there and they have not yet allowed me to leave. Though, this is a Romanian pentecostal church and it is "liberal" relative to other pentecostal churches....[/QUOTE]

Wow that is the best reason I have ever heard to go to Pentecostal church. 

Good for you for obeying your parents and studying on the side. I hope you listen to some good sermons on SermonAudio.com also on the Lord's day. 

I will pray for your parents to listen to you or somehow understand the truth. 

So who is the giy in your avatar peering over his shades and why do you like that picture?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 1, 2009)

One of my examples of "foot washing" shown the way I earlier commented is when Paul confronts Peter for acting one way when the "circumcision crowd" was present and another way when not. This is one brother washing the others feet who got dirty on the way.


----------

